# Range Report on Beretta Storm PX4 Compact 9mm



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Finally got to shoot it today. Ran almost a hundred rounds of the Winchester white box 124 grain’ers through it. Very nice. Accurate, and recoil is nice, just the same as my other two Storms...lol. Very happy with it. For defense ammo, I just loaded it with the 124 grain, Federal Premium HST’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

I have one in .40 and have found it to be a pretty decent pistol. Good luck with yours!


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Longhorn1986 said:


> I have one in .40 and have found it to be a pretty decent pistol. Good luck with yours!


Yeah, I've got two full-sizes, one in 40 and one in 45. They're wonderful pistols. I can't wait for my type G decocker only kits from Beretta get here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I have a PX4 9mm compact too, and previously owned 3 fullsize models. Glad ya like it!


----------

